# Industrial engineer CDR..Please help me with samples



## karthikgane (Oct 13, 2013)

Im planning to apply for engineers Australia..Please help me with preparing Industrial engineer CDR. 

Please share your industrial engineer CDR samples..

thanks in advance.


----------



## axl84 (May 2, 2014)

karthikgane said:


> Im planning to apply for engineers Australia..Please help me with preparing Industrial engineer CDR.
> 
> Please share your industrial engineer CDR samples..
> 
> thanks in advance.


Hi Karhik,

Did you apply to EA? I wish to apply for my wife. Can you please guide me with the process? It seems very confusing.


----------



## amir1984 (Aug 7, 2014)

karthikgane said:


> Im planning to apply for engineers Australia..Please help me with preparing Industrial engineer CDR.
> 
> Please share your industrial engineer CDR samples..
> 
> thanks in advance.



HI,
I am also look for CDR Samples for industrial engineers,
if you find anythings could you please send for me?
thank you.


----------



## FCL (Jan 7, 2015)

Any proceedings yet? Would love to hold a sample in my hands!


----------



## jkrug (Aug 3, 2015)

*Example CDR industrial engineering*

I am an Industrial Engineer from Germany too, just graduated and would love to have an example for the cdr. Please PM me, i would be really thankful


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

I am an industrial engineer as well and finding it really confusing to compile my CDR. Appreciate if you PM me some samples. I would be grateful.


----------



## Jay7002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi karthikgane,

I have few questions regarding the CDR resume and CPD . Can you please answer them for me? I have posted a thread but as I'm running out of time to file the assessment so I'm requesting people here individually 

I'm in my last semester of my Masters in Business (Information Systems and ERP) and I have completed my Bachelor's in Mechanical Engineering in India. I'm planning to go for Engineers Australia assessment through CDR pathway for Professional Engineer as the role. I need some advice regarding the Resume and CPD. My questions are:

1) The only experience I have in engineering field is a one month training and a project completion in Coca-Cola plant. The rest of experience is a job in the university library and as a Business Analyst - Intern in a manufacturing company. Will it affect my assessment outcome if I mention all this in the resume and the CPD?

2) And regarding my Master's should I mention the title as it is or can it be written as Master's in Business (Majors in ERP) to highlight ERP as it is slightly related to manufacturing?

3) Does experience shown not related to engineering require any references or evidence of employment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jay7002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi karthikgane,

Hi Ozengineer,

Can you also please answer 2 questions for me? It would really help me as I'm in a hurry to file for assessment.

1) Will changing the name of my course from Masters of Business (Information systems and ERP systems) to Masters of Business (ERP) affect the assessment in any sort? 

2) Will DIBP cross check these details with Engineers Australia late on when I file for PR?

Thank you


----------



## taglitis (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello! 
Could you share cdr with me please? 

Thank you!


----------

